# wlan-ng and dhcp?

## al3x

I've got a laptop coming tommorrow that uses an integrated "mini PCI" prism2 chipset for 802.11b wireless.  I found out that the wlan-ng package is pretty much the best driver for the prism2 out there.  However, people seem to have some problems getting their network settings via DHCP when using wlan-ng with their prism2 cards.

Does anyone out there have experience with this issue?  What specific boottime commands do you run, and from where?  Thanks.

----------

## al3x

Well, for the benefit of those who may follow in my footsteps, I got the linux-wlan (wlan-ng) drivers working on my Gentoo 1.2 system, pretty much by following the README.  You can find the detials at http://www.linux-wlan.org.

I reccomend using the /etc/init.d/wlan script that's automatically installed.  It reads another file, /etc/wlan.conf, to get your network's SSID (if you have one), WEP keys, and whatnot.  Much easier than passing line after line of arguments to wlanctl-ng.  If you're like me and are using the prism2_pci drivers and a dhcp wireless router, performing the following steps:

```

- Grab the source, untar, follow the instructions in the README that walk you through the make config, make, make install process.

- Edit the /etc/wlan.conf file to match your network settings

- Create the file /etc/modules.d/prism2_pci, which should simply have the word "prism2_pci" in it.

- run 'update-modules' to add the prism2_pci alias to /etc/modules.conf

- If you're using DHCP, add the following to the end of the "start)" section in /etc/init.d/wlan: "dhcpcd wlan0".

- run "rc-update add wlan default" to add the wlan script to your default runlevel, so it starts at boot time.  You should be able to reboot and connect wirelessly!  Rock on!

```

----------

